

How to get a job as a programmer - codereview1
http://www.typemock.com/blog/2012/06/22/how-to-get-a-job-as-a-programmer/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=programmer

======
wheelerwj
edit.. didnt realize this was /new. hfgl

